# Is it true rider gets refund for a 1 star rating?



## mcxvmc

I received a 1 star rating tonight and later i found out the rider paid almost 25 bucks for a very short trip due to surge. Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


----------



## Uber's Guber

mcxvmc said:


> I received a 1 star rating tonight and later i found out the rider paid almost 25 bucks for a very short trip due to surge. Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


No. It just means that you got rated 1 star.
Get used to it.


----------



## Uberon1986

Lol you do just get 1 star unless the rider is that cheap and annoyed Uber. Uber will definitely will refund the rider their money back unfortunately.


----------



## FlashedBlaze

Another good reason why I quit driving Uber, is those unfair refunds to pax and the inability to dispute it....

Uber Technologies needs to go through a massive change for supporting and listening to their drivers.


----------



## reg barclay

mcxvmc said:


> Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


No they don't.


----------



## tohunt4me

FlashedBlaze said:


> Another good reason why I quit driving Uber, is those unfair refunds to pax and the inability to dispute it....
> 
> Uber Technologies needs to go through a massive change for supporting and listening to their drivers.


UNION


----------



## Pax Collector

mcxvmc said:


> I received a 1 star rating tonight and later i found out the rider paid almost 25 bucks for a very short trip due to surge. Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


Not necessarily. They would have to complain directly to Uber support to make that happen. It doesn't work always though, and seems like Uber is catching on with people making bogus complaints for free rides.


----------



## emdeplam

1 stars are learning opportunities! Do you have an issue with your driving? service? sobriety?


----------



## 80sDude

What's up with all the Adjustments I see on pax trips ? 

I would say more than half of every trip I take has some ADJUSTMENTS given to pax on previous trips


----------



## mbd

Pax thinks you got 25 for the short ride
So the 1 star follows ..


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

mcxvmc said:


> I received a 1 star rating tonight and later i found out the rider paid almost 25 bucks for a very short trip due to surge. Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


All this cheap bastards always looking for the way to get refund


----------



## Jufkii

mcxvmc said:


> I received a 1 star rating tonight and later i found out the rider paid almost 25 bucks for a very short trip due to surge. Does the rider really get a full refund just because he rated me 1 star?


From a couple of years ago , for drivers protection, low ratings on surge trips were not to count against drivers. Maybe true.Maybe not. But since Uber said it guess for yourself.


----------



## Uberon1986

ColdRider said:


> I wish!
> 
> If that were the case, all my rides would have been free since I rate every driver one star.


So you're saying you actually rate each driver one star. If so why would you do that?


----------



## ColdRider

Uberon1986 said:


> So you're saying you actually rate each driver one star. If so why would you do that?


I figure if I rate one star, I'll get a different driver every time.

Also, Uber and Lyft will continuously make improvements if riders are not satisfied, so there's that.


----------



## Mista T

ColdRider said:


> I figure if I rate one star, I'll get a different driver every time.
> 
> Also, Uber and Lyft will continuously make improvements if riders are not satisfied, so there's that.


Or, the companies will recognize that you are a chronic low rater, and not count your ratings towards drivers.


----------



## Uberon1986

ColdRider said:


> I figure if I rate one star, I'll get a different driver every time.
> 
> Also, Uber and Lyft will continuously make improvements if riders are not satisfied, so there's that.


Well you're a clown to say the least. I hope if I ever get you and I know it's you I'll just drive right off leave you on the side of the road. People like you're self is the problem. I really hope Uber and Lyft cuts you off than you're back hailing a cab.


----------



## Scubadoo

ColdRider said:


> I figure if I rate one star, I'll get a different driver every time.
> 
> Also, Uber and Lyft will continuously make improvements if riders are not satisfied, so there's that.


So, drivers get fired if they go below a certain rating because you want a different rider every time. Are you for real? People depend on this for their income and your are messing with their ability to provide for their families?


----------



## Uberon1986

tohunt4me said:


> UNION


 that would be awesome


----------



## hanging in there

emdeplam said:


> 1 stars are learning opportunities! Do you have an issue with your driving? service? sobriety?


STFU

They COULD have been a learning experience if Uber had set up a reasonable feedback loop and allowed drivers to have information and some control of the process. As it is now it is nothing but a cruel joke, mostly pointless and more often than not, arbitrary and unfair with no recourse.

They hide behind "customer privacy" as a convenient excuse to save money and manpower compared to running that program properly. Anyone with half a brain knows that privacy isn't the real issue, it's a matter of priorities.

Unfortunately, you know where us drivers fall in that totem-pole.


----------



## Sunshells

ColdRider said:


> I figure if I rate one star, I'll get a different driver every time.
> 
> Also, Uber and Lyft will continuously make improvements if riders are not satisfied, so there's that.


You are such an ass...when we get 1s after busting our asses for hours for minimum wage and barely meeting our bills and our cars are falling apart...we have NO idea who left a 1 or how correct any issue or thing we may be possibly doing "wrong"....you and others like are just an unloving miserable pox on the planet just adding to all the negative energy...and anger here...God forbid you should spread joy, love & appreciation...someone hurt you terribly and you are unable to let it go and be happy again...it has nothing to do with Uber or the drivers...you may well be the next public shooter who shows up somewhere...sad really sad...



Scubadoo said:


> So, drivers get fired if they go below a certain rating because you want a different rider every time. Are you for real? People depend on this for their income and your are messing with their ability to provide for their families?


Yep he is a true life pond scum dweller...



Uberon1986 said:


> Well you're a clown to say the least. I hope if I ever get you and I know it's you I'll just drive right off leave you on the side of the road. People like you're self is the problem. I really hope Uber and Lyft cuts you off than you're back hailing a cab.


Me too...sicko creep...



Uberon1986 said:


> Well you're a clown to say the least. I hope if I ever get you and I know it's you I'll just drive right off leave you on the side of the road. People like you're self is the problem. I really hope Uber and Lyft cuts you off than you're back hailing a cab.


Me too...sicko creep...


Mista T said:


> Or, the companies will recognize that you are a chronic low rater, and not count your ratings towards drivers.


Yes...and plus deactivate him!


----------



## 80sDude

I'm telling you giys ANY WHIFF of pax trouble no matter how minute is an auto 1 star.

I got a few over the last month. Why ? Wanted to make a u turn on Belmont and Halsted after Cubs game. #2 pax wanted me 3 cars deep on grand/rushish so she didn't have to walk 25ft to destination. I pulled over curbside NOT BLOCKING more traffic. 

I hear the huff and puff as she exited.

1 star both of then. They did the same 

I feel much better now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

FlashedBlaze said:


> Another good reason why I quit driving Uber, is those unfair refunds to pax and the inability to dispute it....
> 
> Uber Technologies needs to go through a massive change for supporting and listening to their drivers.


I just decided when someone says they quit or arent a driver I'm just going to ignore them right there. It probably means they are a pax or a troll and I dont need that in my life ?



Uberon1986 said:


> So you're saying you actually rate each driver one star. If so why would you do that?


He is a troll, they are all just mad at the world....


----------



## Sunshells

80sDude said:


> I'm telling you giys ANY WHIFF of pax trouble no matter how minute is an auto 1 star.
> 
> I got a few over the last month. Why ? Wanted to make a u turn on Belmont and Halsted after Cubs game. #2 pax wanted me 3 cars deep on grand/rushish so she didn't have to walk 25ft to destination. I pulled over curbside NOT BLOCKING more traffic.
> 
> I hear the huff and puff as she exited.
> 
> 1 star both of then. They did the same
> 
> I feel much better now.


I got a one star last night and I feel sick and drained over it...and so full of rage...there is no way i did anything to anyone to deserve a 1 star...so I went from 7 back up to 8 out of 500 star ratings...and yes i did give some people 1 stars so maybe it was them? They were drunk amd disgusting...but how would they know it was me? Unless I was their only recent ride I guess...this whole anonymous system makes me crazy...I hate it that much!


----------



## 80sDude

You're going to be even more pissed if you hand out willie nillie 5 stars to trouble pax only to see your ratings drop and you gave them 5.

1 star every time on any prioblem pax


----------



## Sunshells

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just decided when someone says they quit or arent a driver I'm just going to ignore them right there. It probably means they are a pax or a troll and I dont need that in my life ?
> 
> 
> He is a troll, they are all just mad at the world....


Yep...a disgusting pig out to ruin life for other happy people...



80sDude said:


> You're going to be even more pissed if you hand out willie nillie 5 stars to trouble pax only to see your ratings drop and you gave them 5.
> 
> 1 star every time on any prioblem pax


Yes this is true...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

reg barclay said:


> No they don't.


Actually, if they also complain to Uber they do, in fact, get refunded...
What Doesn't happen is the money getting taken from the driver for a regular situation.

If, however, their complaint was about route or something else that drove up the price you could see a "ride was adjusted" message. Dispute it immediately and insist the route was correct, unless you really were cheating the passenger, in which case, shut up and be glad you didn't get permanently banned


----------



## goneubering

Mista T said:


> Or, the companies will recognize that you are a chronic low rater, and not count your ratings towards drivers.


He's probably just trolling but Uber would hopefully kick a rider off their network who acts like that.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Jufkii said:


> From a couple of years ago , for drivers protection, low ratings on surge trips were not to count against drivers. Maybe true.Maybe not. But since Uber said it guess for yourself.


That isn't exactly what they said. They said, ratings from surged trips won't count as much. This was meaningless double talk. Later they said if a low rating was because of price it wouldn't be counted against us, part of the 180 days of change. Pax has to pick this as the reason for low rating.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> unless you really were cheating the passenger, in which case, shut up and be glad you didn't get permanently banned


Or, insist the pax requested thr route.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Actually, if they also complain to Uber they do, in fact, get refunded...
> What Doesn't happen is the money getting taken from the driver for a regular situation.


Depends upon the complaint


----------

